# Dynamic eq /Dynamic volume



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

On these two should I use them or not I have an Onkyo 608 ??? Just need some input.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Snead said:


> On these two should I use them or not I have an Onkyo 608 ??? Just need some input.


Do you know what they are? If you did, the choice might be clear.
Dynamic EQ compensates for below reference playback levels by adjusting FR and surround levels.
DynamicVolume compresses dynamic range for late-night listening or other conditions.

I use DEQ for TV but not for movies or music.
I never use DV.

Your move.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok that helps alot thank you very much


----------

